# Anyone know how to change Lyft password?



## Gilby

I stupidly fell for a scam call and gave my password to my Lyft account. Now I want to change it but can't figure out how. Anyone here know how to do it? Lyft Help does not include that information.


----------



## APettyJ

Password? Whenever I log out and have to log back into Lyft I have to provide the phone number associated with the account. Once I've done so they send a code to that number that I have to enter in. That's the password, and it changes everytime you have to log in, as it is a unique code. I'd just log out and log back in, although everytime you log in from a new device you'd have to repeat the login process.

Additionally, I'd suggest contacting Lyft support, by phone or by app ASAP so that they can ensure no fraudulent logins have been made to your account.

Uber has a password, but they too will require you to enter in a unique code each time you login to a new device, or even re-login to your primary device.


----------



## Gilby

Thanks.


----------



## June132017

How did the scam work?


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek

June132017 said:


> How did the scam work?


Lyft or uber will never call you on the phone.
If anyone ever says they are uber or lyft and wants you to cancel a ride.
DO NOT GIVE THEM ANY INFO
they are trying to rob you.
Drive immediately to the pickup and 
start the trip. 
Continue driving till they cancel the ride.
You will have robbed them instead and they cant complain....????


----------



## Gilby

Answer above is pretty much it. I fell for a call offering a "good driver award" and over the next half hour I was hoodwinked into giving away account information and an express pay to a card I do not control. Hard to believe how easily I was led down the path.


----------



## June132017

Gilby said:


> Answer above is pretty much it. I fell for a call offering a "good driver award" and over the next half hour I was hoodwinked into giving away account information and an express pay to a card I do not control. Hard to believe how easily I was led down the path.


There's a million scams out there. Last year someone called me from the i r s. They left a convincing voice mail, but something told me it's not right.


----------



## B - uberlyftdriver

Lyft just uses your phone number and the text confirmation
someone can try signing in with your number but you will get the text.

hope they didn't get any of your dough $$$


----------



## LyftAreThieves

Gilby said:


> Answer above is pretty much it. I fell for a call offering a "good driver award" and over the next half hour I was hoodwinked into giving away account information and an express pay to a card I do not control. Hard to believe how easily I was led down the path.


It was because those thieves work "For" the platform. They use this same old scam over and over on newer drivers to steal bank accounts/funds. They pretend it's rogue criminals doing this i.e. hackers, yet no one is ever caught or prosecuted. It's easy for LE to track people down from the digital breadcrumbs they leave behind, but unless you notify FBI/police on the matter, Lyft/Uber will continue to do it.


----------



## oleole20

Gilby said:


> Answer above is pretty much it. I fell for a call offering a "good driver award" and over the next half hour I was hoodwinked into giving away account information and an express pay to a card I do not control. Hard to believe how easily I was led down the path.


I was scammed once, nothing to do with ridesharing. Just like you I was offered something good and I was kinda desperate since I felt for it.


----------



## JFrancis

Unrelated to rideshare, but to scams, so thought I would mention. Heard on the news of crooks leaving thumb drives around where people will find them. Some will plug them into their computer out of curiosity and whamo. Who knows what get loaded onto the system.


----------

